# cross tolerance between phenibut, valerian root and kava?



## aronf13 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm planning on cycling between these 3 for my evening supplement dosage to prevent tolerance from building with any one of them. 
They all seem to effect the GABA system though so i was wondering if anyone knows if there is any cross-tolerance between any of them? 

thanks,
-Aron


----------



## aronf13 (Apr 19, 2010)

bump, anyone? on that note, what about cross tolerance between any of these and benzos?


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would be interested to know as well!--


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know about tolerance but what you suggest probably has more of a chance of some kind of adverse effects. I know that there has been some suspicion about adverse effects of Valerian. I don't think it's been proved and no one really seems to know for sure. Kava has had the same suspicion, IIRC. 

Personally, I haven't had issues with Valerian except for some kind of tolerance that does seem to build after a while.


----------



## aronf13 (Apr 19, 2010)

bump bump. Still pondering this question, especially now that i'll have a prescription for xanax pretty soon. Also curious about how Passion Flower fits in - isn't there any knowledge on the possible cross tolernace of phenibut, valerian root, xanax and passion flower? I'm not planning on taking them all at the same time, but merely alternating between them, taking a different one every day


----------



## Goldfishes (May 30, 2014)

Please do NOT do this. Yes, both kava, valerian, and phenibut act on GABA and therefore not only have cross-tolerance, but also downregulate your GABA receptors. If you use these nightly, you will have major anxiety/withdrawals once you stop, and you will have to keep raising the dose. Phenibut should only be used 3x a week max. Try switching it up with 5htp, zinc, magnesium, and melatonin and lemon balm (cyracos) for sleep.


----------



## Goldfishes (May 30, 2014)

Correction: kava kava works on GABA A, and phenibut on GABA B receptors, so there shouldn't be cross-tolerance. You can develop tolerance quickly to both of these substances, so make sure you switch it up. All you have to do is google kava/phenibut withdrawals to see.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

kava!?uke


----------

